# Planet LV4-26 reached 4000 light years!



## Agnès E.

Jean-Michel, pour le coup
Je reviens à mes déplorables moeurs
Tu vois, on me laisse la bride sur le cou
Et voilà que, la main sur le coeur,
Je commets un bout piteux mais rimé, parfois risqué,
Je ne peux pas résister
Pour un postiversaire
Interstellaire
A l'attraction interplanétaire !

JOYEUX POSTIVERSAIRE !​


----------



## mickaël

Désolé, je n'ai pas les talents de poètes d'Agnès E., mais Joyeux postiversaire quand même, merci pour les fois où tu m'as aidé, et pour tous ces autres messages très très souvent très intéressants.  


Quand on a un tel post-âge (???), une bougie et une petite part de gateau suffisent.  

http://us.greet1.yimg.com/img.greetings.yahoo.com/g/img/drom/487g.gif


----------



## geve

Jean-Michel ! Félicitations à toi que j'imagine toujours avec un sourire malicieux espiègle bonhomme facétieux polisson... rhaaa, je ne trouve pas le mot juste ! Je vais aller ouvrir un fil à ce sujet 

Hélas, je crains que mon esprit tordu n'ajoute désormais à cette image mentale, les récentes révélations sur ta pilosité des années 70  Pardon.  

En cadeau, le pesant de cacahuètes que vaut chacun de tes posts.


----------



## cuchuflete

Thank you Jean-Michel!

Seeing your name under a new thread is an absolute guarantee that there will be interesting conversation ahead.  Visits from LV4-26 make it fun to be an Earthling.

Congratulations,
cuchu
​


----------



## timpeac

Il doit être très élevé, cet LV, sinon ce ne serait jamais qu'un autre des astres !
Félicitations et merci, Jean-Mi

Tim


----------



## jimreilly

Félicitations, LV4-26, d'un musicien à un autre!


----------



## maxiogee

Congratulations LV4(thousand)!


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations!


----------



## french4beth

Joyeux postiversaire, LV-426! 

You must be approaching warp speed, by now!​ 
Always a pleasure to have a visitor from the Zeta II Reticuli system!​ 
Keep an eye out for the Xenomorph - for where would we be without you?​ 

Best regards,
Beth​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

4000 seulement ? Je savais que tu t'économisais... 
Comment veux-tu arriver à destination à cette vitesse ?
Peut-être ne sais-tu pas bien utiliser tous tes "instruments" dans ton engin ? 

Bon, sache seulement que je les ai retrouvés ! 
Et voilà dans le même esprit, une petite salutation de tes posts toujours appréciés (mais il "en" faut 6, donc seul un type comme toi pourrait "les" mettre tous à la fois). 

Hé, tu as demandé au Monsieur des Céréales si c'était pas possible, seulement pour toi, hein, et aussi pour l'Amour de la Vérité, de changer la position (vous avez eu peur là ?) de ton tiret ?  

On pourrait fêter ça ensuite ?
Pour finir, une petite chanson (autorisée) qui vaut bien ta dernière référence musicale née dans la rue ... !


----------



## LV4-26

*Agnès*, je suis extrêmement flatté que tu aies replongé la plume dans l'encrier rien que pour moi.

* mickaël*, en général, je suis pour que l'on mette le nombre exact de bougies sur le gâteau mais je comprends que tu aies reculé, même si vous êtes tous des Hérault, dans le 34. (j'ai très honte, tout d'un coup ).

* geve*, merci pour le cadeau. Ce tu ignores sans doute, c'est que je suis tout à fait capable de manger tout ça. 

* Cuchu*, you're never very far when I have a question in the EO forum and always come up with an helpful, friendly and witty answer. And that's from the very first question I asked here. Thanks for that.

* Tim*, Ouaoh ! Le calembour en français n'a plus aucun secret pour toi. J'applaudis des deux mains et pas seulement parce que je suis bien LV.

* jmreilly*, merci beaucoup. On dirait que nous avons aussi des initiales en commun (pas LV mais JM).

Thanks a ton, *Tony*. And, by the way, don't believe what they say : this is a (goddam) robot. But it isn't me.

* LancelOt*. Thanks very much for participating to my birthday party even though we don't meet a lot in the forums. I found this, I assume it's yours. 

* Beth*, I'm amazed by your knowledge of my universe. Come and visit me one day. It's the fourth one on the left, then the second on the right, then straight on, then....well, then, you'll sure find some helpful creature to give you directions. 

* KaRiNe*, ah KaRiNe...je n'aurai que trois mots : celui-ci, celui-ci et celui-ci


----------



## emma42

Félicitations LV4-26.  I enjoy your intelligent posts.


----------



## la reine victoria

Congratulations Jean-Michel!​ 
I've got my local playgroup
to play a tune for you.​ 
 
click me!


​
*Thank you for* *4000 *posts.



LRV​


----------



## zaby

Félicitations Jean-Michel !

Merci pour ces 1000 nouvelles étoiles dans la galaxie Wordreference


----------



## anangelaway

_Félicitations Jean-Michel. C'est un plaisir de te lire, merci !_  
Cacahuètes enrobées de chocolat ? Tu ne peux pas dire non...


----------



## LV4-26

Hello *emma*, nice to hear that from some one whose posts and general tone I particularly value. How's "the hood"?

Thanks a lot, *Vic*, I like your local band. They sound good. I think they should try and make a living out of their music. Who knows?

Merci à toi *zaby,* continue, légère, à parcourir ce forum tel un voilier sur la glace

Salut à toi, ô *ange*. Là, tu es dure. M'entraîner ainsi dans les tréfonds de la décadence. Des cachuètes enrobées de chocolat ! De quoi damner le saint que j'essaie de rester.


----------



## DDT

Jean-Michel,

During my last trip in the space j'ai pas trouvé d' "aliens" - phewww - mais je t'ai ramené un petit souvenir (photo prise à travers l'une des fenêtres de mon vaisseau spatial)  
Et donc merci pour ton aide et de la sympathie que tu nous à communiqué à travers tes posts  

DDT


----------



## LV4-26

Fantastique, DDT. C'est just à côté de chez moi. On voit très bien   ζ  Dor derrière NGC et j'aperçois même μ Hor qui se profile à l'horizon de  є Hyi. Je connais ce coin comme ma poche, c'est ma banlieue.


----------



## fenixpollo

Happy un-Postiversary, LV!  

You are appreciated in all corners of this system


----------



## LV4-26

Merci beaucoup, fenixpollo.


----------



## DearPrudence

Sorry, sorry, I know, I'm one month late but how is it possible not no congratulate a fellow Caennais (even though not having lived there for long) and who has a line from "Hapiness Is A Warm Gun" as a signature.

*Congratulations and my apologies for being so late.*​ 
A little present to make it up to you.  ​


----------



## LV4-26

Thanks for the gift, Dear Prudence. I had a good laugh. I particularly liked the one saying "I'm here for the free ear piercing" (no offense meant to Ms Ono  ) and also the "a moment later" photo.


----------



## la grive solitaire

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Si granola-head est proche de baba cool, il est probablement plus éloigné de bobo. Tous les babs ne sont pas bobos. D'abord, ils n'ont pas tous les moyens de l'être.
> Ne pas oublier que les babs, c'est parfois aussi la route, les communautés*... J'imagine mal nos bobos dans ce genre de situation.
> 
> Un bab vieilli mais non repenti.  (si tu m'traites de bobo, tu vas voir !!! )
> 
> EDIT : * j'allais oublier : les squatts et les petits boulots précaires.


I'm afraid that I'm very late, too, but come bearing
Félicitations et un grand merci 
for all your thought-provoking posts and inimitable humor. ​


----------



## marget

*Félicitations, Jean-Michel!*

*     Grâce à toi, j'ai déjà appris un peu d'anglais et énormément de* *français*. *Un GRAND MERCI et 4 000 petits mercis!* *Joyeux* *postiversaire!*

*Amitiés,* 
*Margie*


----------



## kertek

Allô... à l'huile...

Thanks LV for your countless words of wisdom! And if, as you told me Serge put it, "la connerie, c'est la décontraction de l'intelligence," then I think after 4000 posts you have earned a little relaxation!

Cheers!
kertek xx


----------



## timpeac

kertek said:
			
		

> "la connerie, c'est la décontraction de l'intelligence,"


Did he? That's a fantastic quote!


----------



## LV4-26

To my friends la grive, marget and kertek
By the time it took you to post in that thread I could have gone twice to the Hyades (151 light years) and back. 
But thanks all the same, vieux moutard que j'aimais mieux vaut tard que jamais. Your kind words are highly appreciated.


----------



## Fernando

A "bit" late, but: Thank you for your posts.


----------



## LV4-26

Fernando said:
			
		

> A "bit" late, but: Thank you for your posts.


Never too late, Fernando, don't worry, never too late!
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Kelly B

Well, if you are traveling at light speed, then time has slowed down. That's my excuse.

Don't think about that one too hard, because I'm afraid it works in the wrong direction to be much of an excuse. But I'm sticking to it.

Anyway, I couldn't miss this opportunity to offer my best wishes and thanks.


----------



## LV4-26

Mille mercis, Kelly.


----------



## Outsider

Congratulations!

With all this heat, here's a nice place to cool off.

C'est dommage qu'on ne puisse pas aller dans ta planète. Ça serait fraîche, là-haut.


----------



## GenJen54

I thought I had already joined this galaxy of adulation. Congratulations, LV4, to our favorite Alien translator!


----------



## carolineR

Toutes mes Félicitations, Achéron 
Amicalement (et un peu tardivement) 
C


----------

